

A Dream of Trees Aglow at Night - joubert
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/08/business/energy-environment/a-dream-of-glowing-trees-is-assailed-for-gene-tinkering.html?ref=technology&_r=0

======
skosuri
DIY GMOs? I wonder what the Government response will be.

